# Portable HElp



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey Guyz-

I am possibly going to purchase a portable ice house in the future. I need a few questions answered first though. Has anyone ever heard of, Hi-Tech™ Polar Escape Magnum 2-Person Ice Fishing Shelter. Is it a pretty good brand? Does it come with a sled or does it have a built in floor? Any bosy seen it ne where else besides BAss Pro.

-Link- http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog. ... rchResults

-JOrdan


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

well ordering one of the internet first off probably isnt a good idea since shipping will probly be like 50$ or more...

Features

2-person pull-over design 
Heavy-duty canvas 
Easy setup and teardown 
4-way Velcro draped durable window system 
2-way zippered front door 
*Sled base for easy transport *
Fits in the back of most trucks and SUVs 
Setup size: 65"W x 92"L x 65"H 
Pack size: 42"W x 65"L x 18"H

so im guessing it has a sled... but...

i dont see many HT's, mostly just clams but i dont know...

i guess an ice house is an ice house, but id check on S &H because itll probably be cheaper to drive somewhere to pick it up rather then order it


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

THe HT sleds are supposed to very solid.

I think that you are looking at a pretty good house for $300 shipped.


----------



## fish'nfreak (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey there I bought a Polar Escape One man shelter a couple of years ago and absolutely love it. They do have a sled base just like the Fish traps, But they come with a fold out tripod seat, I didn't like mine maybe I am to big for it, the seat legs gave out while I was fishing. I bout a folding chair from Gander Mountain and it works greats. I love my Escape, Not as heavy as the Fish trap models. Good durable sleds and Canvass, also On sunny days the house heats itself because the black fabric. I am restricted to only foot travel so these are the perfect Ice houses. Hope this helps, Good luck!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Not as heavy as the Fish trap models


That must be light then, because my Fish Trap Guide 2-man weighs about 80 pounds packed w. equipment and can be loaded and unloaded by one guy off of a truck bed.

HT is a great company, I think it's a Lindner company like L-LJ. I use their tip ups and some other products with nothing but good results.


----------



## fish'nfreak (Jan 17, 2007)

My father had The old Fish trap Guide and it was much lighter than the newer models, He upgraded to the Yukon and I must say that it is much heavier do to the seating system. I am not nocking them they are extremely comfortable, but this guy asked about HT polar Escape fish houses, I have the one man and love it. It dosen't have a seating system like the fish trap, it has a fold out tripod chair "worthless" but a folding chair of any kind can be substituted, or heck for all you bucket fisherman sit on one of those. They flip over so quickly you can move from spot to spot with ease. It all depends on what you want. The Fish trap models are more luxury, but not necessary. They all have great features. I like them all. For a one man I really enjoy my escape, I had an accident 1 1/2 yrs ago and I broke my back & had to have reconstructive surgery so lifting a Heavy shack is out of the question for me. Good Luck And Good Fish'n!!!


----------

